# 1973 VW Bus - Planning first EV conversion



## scottherrington (Jul 3, 2020)

Hi Diego,
First of all good luck with your project, I owned a Baywindow bus a few years ago and it was one of my favourite vehicles ever!
There is a really good set of videos I saw where a husband and wife were converting a bus, I’ll try and find it. They put the batteries under the floor where there is a good amount of space.

It seems to me that your two goals of quick and cheap are not necessarily compatible.

Quick is a kit from EV West (or someone similar)

Cheap is a OEM build which involves stripping out all the necessary parts, checking they still work, fitting them into a vehicle they weren’t designed to go in.
It may be worth getting a Thunderstruck? kit, some guys on here have used them, it enables you to use an OEM motor without it wanting all the can messages from the original car.
It can also sort out display/speedo too.

Cheers
Scott


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

